# Corningware French White



## nanat (Sep 13, 2009)

does anyone know what the max temp is for baking in corningware french white dishes?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 13, 2009)

My step-grandmother retired from Corning, but before she did, she gave me a set of 4 French White baking dishes w/lids. They can be safely used in excess of 1,000 degrees, but since most ovens only go to 500 or 550 at most, I think you are safe. Just don't use them on a stove top burner. Uneven heating or cooling is what might crack ceramicware.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree.  They can stand any temperature your oven can generate short of the self cleaning cycle.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 13, 2009)

agree as well. some of mine are very old and still going strong. i love em, from stove to table. can be used just fine in microwave. i often do vegs in micro in them.


----------

